# In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro



## Thallassa (14. November 2011)

*In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

So, mein Creative Zen X-Fi wird nach drei Jahren Dienstzeit bald abgelöst. Folglich suche ich die paasenden zu meinem neuen J3, die mitgelieferten sind nicht erträglich und meine bisherigen Phillips reichen für das schöne Ding auch nicht mehr...

Ich suche also die passenden in-Ears dazu. Ich kann leider nicht jedes einzelne Paar testen, also wollen wir mal hören, was ihr für Vorschläge habt.
Das Budget soll, wie im Titel bei maximal 100 Euro liegen.
Aber BITTE nicht nur Empfehlungen aus dem 90-Euro Bereich, gerne auch sehr günstige, "gute".
In 10-Euro-Schritten wäre z. B. ganz gut.
Ich will hier auch keine Grundsatzdiskussion, dass Mp3-Player schwul wären, Handys doch besser sind? (seriously, wtf?!), gute In Ears mindestens 2245 Euro kosten und am besten von Jean-Michel Jarre handsigniert und abgeleckt wurden, richtige Schalenkopfhörer doch besseren Klang bieten und was auch immer einem noch einfällt...

Ich will etwas in meinem Preisbereich, weil ich bisher mit jedem In Ear-Kopfhörerpaar die Erfahrung gemacht habe, dass die Kabel irgendwann einfach brechen (meistens nach ca. nem halben Jahr). Vielleicht mal sleeven oder sowas..Mal sehen. Werden auch bei mindestens. 2 Stunden unterwegs hören täglich immer gut belastet... 

Nun denn, die sollen ja zu meinen Hörgewohnheiten passen, also hier die wichtigen Daten:

Musikalische Richtungen: Tech Dance, Industrial, Drum & Bass, hard Trance, Minimal (um die wichtigsten zu nennen)
aber auch ab und an mal Metal, Hip Hop und IDM, um die zweitrangigen Richtungen zu nennen. (Notfalls: Signatur -> LastFM)

Der Hochtonbereich kann gerne vernachlässigt werden, ich kann hohe Töne ohnehin überhaupt nicht ausstehen, die sind schmerzhaft in meinen Ohren, auch bei sehr guter Hi-Fi-Hardware. Es sollte bloß nicht zu blechern klingen. Der Schmerz darf aber auch nicht eintreten, ich höre gern auf Maximallautsträke.
Wie wohl auch an den Richtungen zu erkennen, wäre mit der Tiefton am wichtigsten. Kräftig und saftig soll er reinknallen, je dumpfer und stärker, desto besser.
Die Mitteltöne dürfen hier nicht vernachlässigt werden, sind aber dem Tiefton untergeordnet, nur will ich keine Kopfhörer, bei denen die Hochgepitchten Vokalpartien von z. B. God Module o.Ä untergehen und ich dann im Hintergrund nur noch Gesäusel höre.

Wenn erforderlich, lade ich gerne noch meine bevorzugte EQ-Einstellung hoch.
Hoffe es findet sich ein bisschen was...


----------



## Blu-Fire (14. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

ich habe die hier von Philips
http://www.amazon.de/Philips-SHE9800-High--Ear-Kopfhörer-mWatt/dp/B00392A5ZQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1321306882&sr=8-5
Bester Klang aller meiner Kopfhörer bisher, allerdings keine so gute Abdichtung wie bei anderen, kleineren In Ears.
Die ersten Tage haben sie im Ohr etwas weh getan, seitdem sitzen sie aber super und sehr bequem 
die müssen wirklich richtig sitzen, sonst geht es nicht!
das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist halt echt super bei denen 
PS: nutze sie an einem iPod Touch 4G


----------



## Xion4 (15. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Phonak PFE012, kann ich nur empfehlen, passen ins Budget und sind einfach nur gut.


----------



## xmenbabis (15. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

*Klipsch Image S4 In-Ear Kopfhörer weiß/chrome*


Klipsch Image S4 In-Ear Kopfhörer weiß/chrome: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Thallassa (15. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Die Phillips sehen gut aus, hab sie ein Modell kleiner und selbst da kann man zumindest für den Preis nicht meckern.

Die Phonak hab ich bisher noch nicht angeschaut, erstmal n paar Tests lesen, für 80 Euro erwarte ich was...

Und mit den Klipsch habe ich schon geliebäugelt, weiß wäre finde ich auch farblich schöner, aber nebensächlich. Wie gut istn das noise-cancelling bei denen?? Steht zwar im Dt. Amazon nichts da, aber im englischen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Xion4 (15. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Glaube mir, für das bekommst du allerdings auch was. Bestelle dir auf jeden Fall noch Foam-Buds dazu...


----------



## botr (16. November 2011)

Bessere gibt es nicht!!!!!

http://shop.kirstein.de/shop/default.aspx?TY=item&ST=3&CT=1677&track=admatics


----------



## Thallassa (17. November 2011)

Ich werd die klipsch hernehmen, sagen mir anhand der tests am ehesten zu und 50 euro gehen preislich i. O


----------



## Iceananas (18. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Ich werd die klipsch hernehmen, sagen mir anhand der tests am ehesten zu und 50 euro gehen preislich i. O


 
Gute Wahl  die passen wunderbar zu deinem Geschmack. Ich habe dieselben auch (bzw. meiner Freundin gekauft), die musst du in den ersten Tagen wahrscheinlich erstmal bisschen laufen lassen damit die Membrane sich ein wenig "einbrennen" (am besten 6-12 Stunden am Stück), danach wird der Klang deutlich besser.

Aber einen kräftigeren Bass ist kaum zu bekommen, und dabei klingen sie sogar recht gut.

Wenn du später mehr Geld hast kannst du dir auch mal die Monster Turbine (Pro) anschauen, sie sind hoffnungslos überteuert, aber ballern dir die Birne mit dem Tiefbass weg  (Audiofetischisten mögen mich steinigen )


----------



## Thallassa (18. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Gute Wahl  die passen wunderbar zu deinem Geschmack. Ich habe dieselben auch (bzw. meiner Freundin gekauft), die musst du in den ersten Tagen wahrscheinlich erstmal bisschen laufen lassen damit die Membrane sich ein wenig "einbrennen" (am besten 6-12 Stunden am Stück), danach wird der Klang deutlich besser.
> 
> Aber einen kräftigeren Bass ist kaum zu bekommen, und dabei klingen sie sogar recht gut.
> 
> Wenn du später mehr Geld hast kannst du dir auch mal die Monster Turbine (Pro) anschauen, sie sind hoffnungslos überteuert, aber ballern dir die Birne mit dem Tiefbass weg  (Audiofetischisten mögen mich steinigen )



Ja, Audiofetischisten würden uns wohl steinigen..Wobei ich mich selbst als einer bezeichnen würde, aber als Abiturient mit Nebenjob, der gerne ordentlich feiert und raucht, der in einer nicht allzu betuchten Familie lebt, bleibt nicht so viel Geld für High-End-Fetisch-Versorgung übrig, man muss versuchen, das beste, aus dem Geld rauszuholen, bis das Studium vorbei ist und man vielleicht doch etwas mehr Kohle scheffelt 

Nebenbei, das Kabel würde ich gerne sleeven, bei 50 Euro (und ich will die 50 Euro nicht alle paar Monate für die Kopfhörer locker machen müssen) kann ich nicht gerade nen tollen Bruchschutz erwarten und n Sleeve müsste ja immerhin etwas bringen. Würde ne 1,5 - 3mm Sleeve reichen, oder wäre das schon zu groß, ich kann mir das nicht ganz genau vorstellen? Bzw gibt's spezielle Sleeves? Die Wichtigste Stelle wäre ja ohnehin das Ende des gummierten Ansatzes beim Stecker, da brechen 90% der InEars...

würde sowas passen?
Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Techflex Flexo PET Sleeve 3mm - black, 1m
wäre denke ich zu groß, wenn jemand was besseres weiß... Ich bin dankbar


----------



## Iceananas (19. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Nebenbei, das Kabel würde ich gerne sleeven, bei 50 Euro (und ich will die 50 Euro nicht alle paar Monate für die Kopfhörer locker machen müssen) kann ich nicht gerade nen tollen Bruchschutz erwarten und n Sleeve müsste ja immerhin etwas bringen. Würde ne 1,5 - 3mm Sleeve reichen, oder wäre das schon zu groß, ich kann mir das nicht ganz genau vorstellen? Bzw gibt's spezielle Sleeves? Die Wichtigste Stelle wäre ja ohnehin das Ende des gummierten Ansatzes beim Stecker, da brechen 90% der InEars...
> 
> würde sowas passen?
> Caseking.de » Modding » Kabel-Modding » Sleeves » Techflex Flexo PET Sleeve 3mm - black, 1m
> wäre denke ich zu groß, wenn jemand was besseres weiß... Ich bin dankbar




Ich würde das lassen. Das Kabel sieht recht stabil aus und hat schon locken die paar Monate gehalten. Es wird eine Alubox mitgeliefert in der du die In Ears aufgerollt aufbewahren kannst. Wenn du sonst nicht zu grob mit den Dinger umgehst dann passiert auch nichts. Außerdem hast du ja noch 2 Jahre Garantie, bei Kabelbruch kriegst du in der Regel neue.

Beim sleeven bekommst du zwar Sleeve und Schrumpfschlauch (bis zur Abzweigung) durch, da der Stecker gerade ist und nicht gewinkelt, aber ein Sleeve ist mehr Optik als Schutz. Denselben Schutzeffekt hättest auch wenn du nur ein Stück Schrumpfschlauch hintust  Da hättest du aber ein Problem wenn doch woanders was ist und du deine Garantie beanspruchen willst (Schrumpfschlauch kriegst du schwer ohne Beschädigungen wieder ab). Außerdem ist Schrumpfschlauch auch nicht unbedingt weich, vielleicht provozierst du damit eher ein Kabelbruch.


----------



## Thallassa (20. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Ja, ist schwierig...
Bisher habe ich Garantie bei Kabelbruch nie in Betracht gezogen, weil ich nie allzuviel Geld für Kopfhörer ausgegeben habe, weil ich immer irgendwo welche geschenkt oder mitgeliefert bekommen habe, die zufriedenstellend waren 

Ich bin nicht grob, nur ist der eben immer in der Jackentasche, Einsatz ca. 3 Stunden täglich + 6 Stunden zusammengerollt in der Tasche, wenn ne Alubox mitgeliefert wird, ist das super, kann man ja mitnehmen - Danke


----------



## Predi (20. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Oder du suchst dir halt welche mit auswechselbaren Kabeln. Nur ich glaub da wird es mit 100 Euro schwierig werden. 
Und die S4 habe ich selber, fand aber meine alten Philips SHE9850/10 wesentlich besser.

lg Predi


----------



## Iceananas (21. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*



Predi schrieb:


> Oder du suchst dir halt welche mit auswechselbaren Kabeln. Nur ich glaub da wird es mit 100 Euro schwierig werden.
> Und die S4 habe ich selber, fand aber meine alten Philips SHE9850/10 wesentlich besser.
> 
> lg Predi


 
Das geht nur mit Ultimate Ears Superfi 3/5 Pro oder höher, die sind für 100 unmöglich zu bekommen  Außerdem sind die Superfis stockneutral abgestimmt, die wird er nicht mögen.


----------



## Thallassa (22. November 2011)

*AW: In Ear-Kopfhörer bis max. 100 Euro*

Neutraler Klang suckt


----------

